# Would anyone be willing to write a tutorial on how to do this?



## David Chun (Apr 13, 2018)

I saw this magnetic X-Man Volt Square-1 from legoboyz3 and was wondering if anyone has ever tried it. 

I’m feeling a little risky and I want to try this myself as well, but would like more guidance.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm planning to do a magnetic Volt but I won't be doing the edges. Have no desire to fight with the glued-on caps and whatever. Legoboyz3 mentions breaking a few pieces doing his. No desire to do that, so I'll just do the method outlined here:


----------

